# Coffee Ground Soap



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally got around to making the coffee ground soap to kill odors. Actually, the OMH works good for me to kill odors. Anyway, I made it, but I used wet coffee grounds. I wasn't really thinking (LOL - SURPRISE!). Do you think I'll get a mold issue or something? Should I have used dry grounds? If so, how do you dry them? Just lay them out on a paper towel or something? I'm so dumb sometimes. :lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

It will just fine Cindy... just like adding more liquid to your soap receipe and not much at that... 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> It will just fine Cindy... just like adding more liquid to your soap receipe and not much at that...
> Barb


Whew! Thanks, Barb.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I put mine through a coffee grinder first to get them a little finer, then add to the soap. I use them straight out of the coffee can. I never thought about using used grounds. They don't lose some of their properties this way?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I always use fresh grounds too. Did you also use strong coffee as your liquid? That's where the deodorizing effect comes in.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> I always use fresh grounds too. Did you also use strong coffee as your liquid? That's where the deodorizing effect comes in.


Oops. No. Walmart recipe with goat's milk, coffee grounds and ground oatmeal.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I run fresh grounds through a coffee grinder too.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I also use fresh coffee grounds...but only goat's milk as my liquid and it still takes buck odor off with one handwashing.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MysticHollowGoats said:


> I also use fresh coffee grounds...but only goat's milk as my liquid and it still takes buck odor off with one handwashing.


Thanks, Tonya. Good to know.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I use beans, ground very fine (about 1/4 cup). And sub out 8 oz of strong coffee in your liquid (milk, water or combo). This will make a coffee soap that will really do the job. A good coffee FO sells it, tho.

Jenny


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input, Jenny. Next time I need it I will definitely add coffee liquid. I know people use coffee FO, but personally, I don't see the appeal. For me, yuck. LOL, but I really like the unscented soaps the best.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Cindy, I never liked the scented soaps, either, till Vicki, Barb & some of the other experienced soapers finally got it in my head that scent sells. If you're making soap for you & your family then that's cool. Plain is great but if you want to sell soap then you'll have to use scent. I make a soap that I just can not stand to have in my house but customers love it so I make batches & batches of it every year. Just try to put together a small collection of scents that offer a good variety for your customers. 

Jenny

PS I have been trying & trying to find consistently good FOs & have wasted an ungodly amount of money. Sorry, if most of you don't agree & I hate to admit it but I'm mostly using WSP. I just tried a bunch of FOs from Candle Science & was not especially happy with the quality. For EOs NDA can't be beat but Rainbow Meadow & EOU are fall back.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I even get people saying how sensitive they are and how they don't like scented soaps, and then they buy a soap with FO in it. Though I do have an unscented soap that is one of my best sellers.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL Interesting to see the different ways everyone does it... I never thought about options I guess. I had in my mind one and went with it. 

I just use the grounds from that mornings coffee so yes wet. 

Half my liquid is goats milk and half is leftover strong coffee. I mix the lye with the coffee and that stinks... but does not stink the soap.

I prefer the coffee soap without an FO added, but Becca prefers Peaks Fresh Brewed Coffee in it... so we go with that. 

And yes funny on the scents and people. I think we sell way more EO than FO soap... but it always amuses me when one of my *all natural* people fall in love with an FO. One dear lady is just hooked on Sweet Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Lynnin,
Is the Peaks Fresh Brewed Coffee a scent or a brand of coffee. 

where did you get your sweet pumpkin spice?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

not Lynn and not sure if this it-
http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Fresh-Brewed-Coffee-Fragrance-Oil__F1049.aspx


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, that is the coffee scent we use. I think it is ok. Becca really likes it and it sells well.. but not fabulous.

The Sweet Pumpkin Spice is here

http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Sweet-Pumpkin-Spice-Fragrance-Oil__F1118.aspx

we sold out of that one and are debating since this is not now the season for it... but I think we are going ahead with another batch. It really does smell wonderful!! And one of my *all natural ladies* fell in love with it.

So far we either do EO or we order FOs just from Peaks or Candle Science. Peaks is a bit more $ but some of their scents are just enough better it is WELL worth it. CS Cranberry Marmalade just kinda sat there... but the Peaks Spiced Cranberry flies off the shelves. And I talked to another soaper who was surprised I was coloring my cranberry as hers browns. The Peaks is a fresh scent, no vanilla, and no browning.

http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Spiced-Cranberry-Fragrance-Oil__F1106.aspx


----------

